# Cost Of A New Cylinder Liner



## BLACKMIRRLEES (May 1, 2014)

Hi, Could anyone tell me of an example of the cost of an OEM cylinder liner for a slow speed four stroke engine, please?
I know this is a very broad- ranged question considering the many makes and sizes, but just one example would be appreciated.
I have had no worry finding prices on medium speed and high speed, over the years, but with slow speed, no-one seems to know, or want to tell you unless you have an engine, and of course the ship to go with it.


----------



## John Timmins (Nov 24, 2010)

I heard $80,000 for the engine on the US Lines built _____ class vessels - an engine so bad that ALL the liners had to be replaced after the maiden voyage. Because I don't want to get sued, I won't say the manufacturer of the main engine which was a slow speed 2 stroke no valve engine. 

Meanwhile in New Jersey, there is a *field* of spent cylinder liners that were changed out from this class of vessels through the years. The bridge toll to haul them to the scrap yard was too costly to recycle them. If that doesn't sound tacky enough, imagine the eyesore of the port engineer that paid to have 2 of them hauled to his farm. They stand as sentinals at the entrance way of the lane to his property - one on each side.


----------



## steamer659 (Mar 18, 2009)

John;

I did a few Field Surveys aboard the vessels you make mention of- yes; we always thought it was a metallurgical problem.. However, I disliked the genset engines more immensely....Later changed out...


----------



## dannic (Mar 10, 2013)

Slow speed 2 stroke 600 bore a few years ago, in region of 20K USD each - company I worked for bought up almost whole world availability as realised a lot of engines were reaching the age when they would start to give up the ghost, about 60,000 hours.

Dannic


----------



## wharferat (May 15, 2008)

Just checking our on board system & a 980mm bore liner comes in close to $35,000.


----------

